# Problems with the installation



## jupper (Apr 15, 2014)

Hi,

I've tried to install FreeBSD 10 on my computer, but suddenly after making the partitions this screen apears, and goes on with the same error messages. Cann you tell me, whats wong? Thanks a lot!


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 15, 2014)

It appears that the hard drive is failing.  Check the SMART data for the reallocated sector count and pending sector count.  Or try another drive.


----------



## jupper (Apr 15, 2014)

Hey,

I tried another drive but got the same error messages. After doing a little research I found a German forum with a thread about updating the system to FreeBSD to 9.2. 

One person mentioned, that if you have a SSD without trim support, you got the errors after the update. 


```
3183 Oct  3 18:33:33 kernel: (ada0:ahcich0:0:0:0): CAM status: ATA Status Error
3184 Oct  3 18:33:33 kernel: (ada0:ahcich0:0:0:0): ATA status: 51 (DRDY SERV ERR), error: 04 (ABRT )
3185 Oct  3 18:33:33 kernel: (ada0:ahcich0:0:0:0): RES: 51 04 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 01 00
3186 Oct  3 18:33:33 kernel: (ada0:ahcich0:0:0:0): Retrying command
3187 Oct  3 18:33:33 kernel: (ada0:ahcich0:0:0:0): DSM TRIM. ACB: 06 01 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 01 00
3188 Oct  3 18:33:33 kernel: (ada0:ahcich0:0:0:0): CAM status: ATA Status Error
3189 Oct  3 18:33:33 kernel: (ada0:ahcich0:0:0:0): ATA status: 51 (DRDY SERV ERR), error: 04 (ABRT )
3190 Oct  3 18:33:33 kernel: (ada0:ahcich0:0:0:0): RES: 51 04 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 01 00
3191 Oct  3 18:33:33 kernel: (ada0:ahcich0:0:0:0): Retrying command
3192 Oct  3 18:33:33 kernel: (ada0:ahcich0:0:0:0): DSM TRIM. ACB: 06 01 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 01 00
3193 Oct  3 18:33:33 kernel: (ada0:ahcich0:0:0:0): CAM status: ATA Status Error
3194 Oct  3 18:33:33 kernel: (ada0:ahcich0:0:0:0): ATA status: 51 (DRDY SERV ERR), error: 04 (ABRT )
3195 Oct  3 18:33:33 kernel: (ada0:ahcich0:0:0:0): RES: 51 04 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 01 00
3196 Oct  3 18:33:33 kernel: (ada0:ahcich0:0:0:0): Error 5, Retries exhausted
3197 Oct  3 18:33:34 kernel: (ada0:ahcich0:0:0:0): DSM TRIM. ACB: 06 01 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 01 00
3198 Oct  3 18:33:34 kernel: (ada0:ahcich0:0:0:0): CAM status: ATA Status Error
3199 Oct  3 18:33:34 kernel: (ada0:ahcich0:0:0:0): ATA status: 51 (DRDY SERV ERR), error: 04 (ABRT )
3200 Oct  3 18:33:34 kernel: (ada0:ahcich0:0:0:0): RES: 51 04 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 01 00
3201 Oct  3 18:33:34 kernel: (ada0:ahcich0:0:0:0): Retrying command
3202 Oct  3 18:33:34 kernel: (ada0:ahcich0:0:0:0): DSM TRIM. ACB: 06 01 00 00 00 40 00 00 00
```

He suggested to add this line to /boot/loader.conf to solve the problem.


```
vfs.zfs.trim.enabled="0"
```

So can I just add this line in the loader.conf file in the iso and than just burn it on a CD and try to install?

EDIT: I've tested the first drive before I tried to install FreeBSD, there was Windows installed and the drive worked fine.


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 15, 2014)

But the errors in the original photo are WRITE_DMA errors, not TRIM.


----------



## jupper (Apr 15, 2014)

Oh ok, I see, thank you. I will check the drive with a Linux Live CD now.


----------



## Beastie (Apr 15, 2014)

Try changing the disk cables.


----------



## junovitch@ (Apr 15, 2014)

Not just disk cables, I've also had a bad port on my motherboard cause issues.  SMART was fine but every ZFS scrub had checksum errors on that drive.  Switching the SATA port fixed it.


----------

